# sony svr2000 series 1 tivo - free of charge!



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey all,

I live in London (UK) and have an old US Sony SVR2000 Series 1 tivo being offered for free of charge.

It powers up and I have an all-in-one universal remote which is supposed to work with it. 

Its free of charge for anyone who wants to organise collection from London (W5)

let me know by a Private message

Thanks
Angelo


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

asantaga said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I live in London (UK) and have an old US Sony SVR2000 Series 1 tivo being offered for free of charge.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiousity, what's it doing in England in the first place, does the internal modem still work, and is it lifetimed?


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

unitron said:


> Just out of curiousity, what's it doing in England in the first place, does the internal modem still work, and is it lifetimed?


I was given it when I was in the states , I was going to start rolling my own guides but I never got around to it. Also I've been told that altepg would work on it now, seeing that tivo no longer sell standalone in the UK.

Oh I forgot to say it also has a Serial Cable and a 40Gb Disk

Never tried the internal modem so I dont know if it still works... almost certainly yes, but given its a US modem would it still work in the uk?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

asantaga said:


> I was given it when I was in the states , I was going to start rolling my own guides but I never got around to it. Also I've been told that altepg would work on it now, seeing that tivo no longer sell standalone in the UK.
> 
> Oh I forgot to say it also has a Serial Cable and a 40Gb Disk
> 
> Never tried the internal modem so I dont know if it still works... almost certainly yes, but given its a US modem would it still work in the uk?


Well, since it has an NTSC tuner, I'm not sure it would be all that much use "over there", but it might be cannibalizable for memory and modem parts and maybe even some power supply components for a UK S1.

If UK phone lines are in the neighborhood of 50V DC with a ringing voltage around 100 AC, then the modem might work over there, but it would need different software to dial something other than the US 1-3-3-4 pattern.

That serial cable would let you use a computer's internal modem or internet connection.


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

hi there,

I already had a UK tivo thompson scenium for which was fully hacked, and my original plan was for it to be a backup/second tivo. 

It did have a network card but thats gone to a friend of mine after I sold my primary Tivo.

With regards to NTSC video, actually it supports rca sockets, which when connected to a scart adaptor work fine on a uk tv. Almost all Modern TVs (LCDs) are NTSC/PAL/SECAM compatible so even RF video isnt a problem.

And yes you can use the serial lead to connect it to a computer for networking.. however if you use it properly Id probably invest in a tivonet card.

Anyway it is was it is, if your local then its worth collecting, parcelmonkey will deliver it uk wise for £11 (I checked recently).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

asantaga said:


> hi there,
> 
> I already had a UK tivo thompson scenium for which was fully hacked, and my original plan was for it to be a backup/second tivo.
> 
> ...


Only if you consider North Carolina local.

My point about NTSC was about the cable/antenna input expecting a certain type signal at certain carrier frequencies.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

unitron said:


> Only if you consider North Carolina local.


He's in London...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

steveroe said:


> He's in London...


Knew I should have included one of these.


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

giggle!, yes Im in london, Im hoping to donate it to someone rather than chuck it in the skip.. Happy to disassemble for parts, but again shipping might not be worth it..


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

asantaga said:


> giggle!, yes Im in london, Im hoping to donate it to someone rather than chuck it in the skip.. Happy to disassemble for parts, but again shipping might not be worth it..


Sell or give to someone who wants it for parts and stick them with the disassembly, especially the part that involves unsoldering stuff from the motherboard.


----------



## asantaga-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

unitron said:


> Sell or give to someone who wants it for parts and stick them with the disassembly, especially the part that involves unsoldering stuff from the motherboard.


works for me!


----------

